# MCS a good company?



## Kant85 (May 19, 2018)

Is MCS a good company to contract with? How are their prices? Anyone work with them on here that can give me some input? I heard great things about them.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I have completed exactly 0.0 MCS WO's in the last 12 years so I obviously don't have a lot to report. 

I have dealt with their recruiting department and vendor managers at least a dozen times over the years and can tell you that their pricing is too low, and they are not interested in working with vendors that are not willing to cover 100% of their ridiculously drawn zones within their allowables. They are one of the very few service companies that have refused to work with me at all on pricing/travel fees. That alone makes me feel great about my continued decision to pass on their repeated offers.


----------



## Kant85 (May 19, 2018)

If you had to choose which company with the nationals to work with who would you?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Kant85 said:


> If you had to choose which company with the nationals to work with who would you?


Because of where I live and the areas I cover, they're all offering me work right now - I choose none of them. I have one national client that I am still working with, but that relationship will most likely end after the 1st of the year.


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

I have some MCS exposure here in TX, but they are offering me work all the time. Here is why I will not work on MCS jobs, having had some early experiences that taught me to run! Run like hell!
1) Their pricing is low. Lower than the pricing I have set for myself but I was slow so...(hush PPPro. I already know...if I hear 'you know better' one more time, sugar, we are gonna be wrestlin'! *grins*)
2) They are without a doubt the least-concerned-about-wasting-your-time bunch of souls I have ever encountered. 
3) Despite the fact that a trash out was sent to corrections erroneously...as in, they sent my trash out to corrections THREE times for photos they ALREADY HAD, and delayed paying me for...drum roll....55 days!
4) I am a firm believer in only going to a property one time for one visit jobs...wasting my time, gas, daylight, wear on vehicle and patience by sending me back for ridiculously nitpicky photo requirements that you sprung on me after the fact is the worst waste of a day EVER.(I have a motorcycle to ride, people! Sheesh!)
And without fail, that was MCS every time.
*example; dehumidifier install. required photos of the roof from the roof. is that related in any way?*
I think they used to be pretty good, from the stories I have heard, but not in my experience
See y'all around! Have a great new decade!


----------



## philly apple (Feb 24, 2015)

mcs is very tough, they don't care about u. u have to realize that u r signing a contract with their terms and conditions. i signed up with them and started their video lessons and they emphasise charge back a lot, they have a large area ( like zone 1) to cover and u can't do more than 2-3 properties in a day because of driving long distances, and they are very hard on pics so for example in 1 of videos it says "you can not take pic from inside the vehicle" so if they suspect u take a particular pic from inside the car they u have to drive back and take another pic. u have to know that u will back to the property multiple times because of THEIR crazy thinking of pics and reporting, so the amount of time u spent driving and gas and other expenses You will not make money.
my advise is for u to cold call agents and find out who works in REO properties and u will end up making more money, and if u want to do grass cuts then do 7 mile radius from ur location and do grass cuts and u will make up much more money with mcs, truly they r garbage. 

bty, which area do u cover?
good luck
​


----------



## J.J. (May 22, 2013)

I'm surprised they are still in business. One contractor here in TX does a lot of work for them in the N East. Prices are to low. They don't care about their contractors and will nit pic every job until there is zero profit for any work completed


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

Do not work for mcs. They are crooks!!!!


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to do a lot with MCS, some of the charge backs were very silly until they started getting ridiculous and were clear that they were using them to boost profit. Straw that broke the camel's back was we had a trashout assigned to us on Christmas Eve with a 48 hour due date. Unfortunately that year we had a 18 inch snow storm on Christmas Day The driveway was up a hill and very long. We called/ e-mailed over and over to get a snow removal approved to no avail. They like most were closed and were not working as I was. Ultimately we plowed the driveway in order to complete the trashout. We proceeded to remove 100 cyds or so and ended up finishing and uploading it to 360 on New Years Eve. 3 years go by and we receive a $5,000 chargeback stating that MCS missed the conveyance date with the client and therefore they will be deducting $5,000 from our next ACH deposit. Told them all to F off. I have also caught them manipulating CE's in an attempt to get us to do approvals at a lower rate. The idiot on the other end did not realize an asterisk is placed in Repair Base if you choose to edit the predetermined price it spits out. They are the worst, coming in second only to Safeguard as why the industry is ruined.


----------

